
Blockchain is tracking your vomit – and that’s a good thing - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/11/23/blockchain-bitcoin-blockchain-walmart-food-tracking-ibm-blockchain/
======
monatron
I'd love to see a more technical explanation on the implementation details of
this system.

